# Questions about tub track



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Okay guys, I need a little help with my tub track project. 

I have a lot of Tyco track & Tomy track, I would like to know if either of these tracks will work and what is involved in getting them to work. 

I have no lock & joiner track. It seems to be pretty expensive to put one of these in a tub track. I mostly will be running non-magnet cars on this tub. 

I'm also looking at putting in custom made track. I'd like for you guys to give me ideas who makes tracks to fit this tub. I know it's going to be expensive, but I'm trying weigh out all my options before I purchase anything. 

If you can, give me some pricing on the custom made tracks. I need websites and/or phone numbers. I don't have a preference on the color of the track. Of course, I'd like to have 6 lanes, but I could live with less. It all goes back to what it's going to cost. 

I need to figure this out before I start going to slot car shows. 

Thank you,
fcb


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what turn radius' you will need.
I like tyco track, but the turns may knock tyco out as an option.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

FCB:

From what I understand, the tubs being hand made, and old, are all slightly different. 

In my experience with my tubby, the L+J track barely fits in the tub in the first place. There were places that were super-tight and when track was unscrewed it would pop up in places. Some pieces of track were permanently warped when removed since the'd been screwed in tight for so many years.

I tried to use Tomy track to replace the old L+J but could not get the radii to fit in there correctly. It was mostly mighty close and maybe I could have gotten it to work by either grinding the track pieces to fit the grooves or by grinding the grooves to fit the track. Even so, there probably would've been a few annoying gaps between pieces of track that I would have needed to fill in somehow, not to mention having to fab some 5" straight pieces since Tomy does not make that one.

I have heard that others have used Tomy and/or Tyco track and gotten it to work somehow in their tubs. It must have taken some work to do that unless they are luckier than me and their tub was a lot more accommodating.

Anyway, once I saw how much work it would be to replace the L+J with Tomy track in my tub I gave up on that idea and took another 'route' :tongue:. I ordered a drop in routed 4-lane track from TKO and it works great. Cost is about $2000 shipped.

I still have all the old L+J track with joiners, clips, and a whole mess of hold down screws. It is used pretty hard but I'm sure most pieces would be fine to reuse if you want to try that. I would be willing to part with this stuff so if you're interested shoot me a PM and we can arrange something. I live in STL so not really all that far of a drive if you'd like to come see my track setup and/or pickup the big box o' track!

One thing that was a very interesting idea in the other thread on this was possibly making the track longer. Since your tub is sliced 'n' diced, you could make it longer pretty easy, esp if you get a drop-in routed track, or with segmented track just add some straights over the gaps and make the table that much longer.

FYI: You can see my track in this video: 




Good luck with your project!
Ron


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello FCB:

Up here in Minnesota we have Bob Beers old tubby. we went with TOMY track and yes there are a couple challenges, like making a couple custom length tracks, but it's not that difficult. I do like the idea of the drop in routed track! I've run on other routed tracks, the smoothness is wonderful! Smoothness is really the reason we went with TOMY track vs L&J or even AFX track.

I do have more than enough AFX track to fill a couple tubby's if you want to go that route. If you do, I would suggest soldering the joints and filing them down to smooth the surface.

I really dig the Propeller driven car rohlmesr! Very cool


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

SwamiBob:

Man, you ain't kidding - that routed track is amazing. When you compare that to the clickity-clack of the old L+J...well there is no comparison.

My first car on the new track was a magnatraction car and it was so smooth it made almost no sound at all. I had to stop running after a couple of laps and just giggle. 

Good times!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

As I said in the other thread Brad Bowman makes a track for the Tubbie:

http://www.bradstracks.com/

Joel up in Toledo has one of my 2 piece Tubbies with Bowman track on it. I have run on it and it is wonderful!!

Look under the link pictures of tracks and then go down the list to see a picture of it.

Yes the Tubs were hand made, but as far as I know they were all made from one mold. Time and conditions they were stored in will affect the fiberglass so there may be differences in them.

I am the owner/moderator of the Aurora Tub Track Yahoo group. I approved you foe membership. Any questions you have we should be able to help you.

Marty
Marysville, OH
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

FCB,
Yes you can use TYCO Track i had that in my middle lane because they have the 12 inch Radius & i had AFX inside & out side lanes. You need to cut & splice some straights to make fit but you can fab the splice upside down Glue or apoze what ever then join them with full sections.
I was always sorry did not use Lock & Joiner. Felt like a kit car not using correct track.
Henry Harnish has a Tub in NJ, they say is a smooth as a routed track i hear.
Yes thee HENRY HARNISH Aurora / Ford Competion Champ.
Thanks SJJ


----------

